# peligro entre corriente alterna y continua?



## erwinchicana (Jun 22, 2011)

hola amigos de los foros, quería hacer una pregunta, me han dicho que la corriente continua es mas peligrosa que la alterna, pero a mi me gustaría saber a que se debe?
gracias por la respuesta que me pudieran dar.
saludos


----------



## KarlosDC23 (Jun 22, 2011)

Hola erwinchicana.

Mira, supongamos una idea basica:
se trabaja con 100 Volts

-La corriente continua (como su nombre lo dice) es constante en el tiempo...
es decir, su voltaje siempre es el mismo en el transcurso de un circuito.
-Por el contrario la corriente alterna va cambiando su voltaje en el tiempo (un ciclo), es decir, va a ver un momento en que el voltaje sera menor a 100 volt (imaginemos 20V) y eso es menos peligroso para tu cuerpo.

espero haberte ayudado.
saludos!!!


----------



## erwinchicana (Jun 22, 2011)

si, gracias ya entendí mejor, pero sabes alguien me explico con un ejemplo lo que podría pasar al recibir una descarga de corriente, así:
supongamos un conductor cualquiera.
en la corriente alterna, esta pasa por la paredes del conductor debido a su forma senoidal que tiene, en cambio en la continua pasa por el centro del conductor.
esto hace que cuando a una persona le pasa corriente,si es alterna, le pasa por encima por así decirlo, pero si es continua te pasa por el centro de tu cuerpo haciéndolo mas peligroso.
fue así que me lo explicaron, espero haber sido claro, y sobre todo quiero saber si es verdad lo que me explicaron.
gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 22, 2011)

erwinchicana dijo:


> hola amigos de los foros, quería hacer una pregunta, me han dicho que la corriente continua es mas peligrosa que la alterna, .....


No es así, la alterna es mas peligrosa.

http://www.monografias.com/trabajos10/riel/riel.shtml


----------



## jkogg (Jun 22, 2011)

Orale, yo creia mas peligrosa la corriente directa, por lo del efecto de piel de los conductores, pero todos los dias se aprend algo, gracias...


----------



## Eduardo (Jun 22, 2011)

KaedusElectroRaik dijo:


> ...
> -La corriente continua (como su nombre lo dice) es constante en el tiempo...
> es decir, su voltaje siempre es el mismo en el transcurso de un circuito.
> -Por el contrario la corriente alterna va cambiando su voltaje en el tiempo (un ciclo), es decir, va a ver un momento en que el voltaje sera menor a 100 volt (imaginemos 20V) y eso es menos peligroso para tu cuerpo.
> espero haberte ayudado.


Eso no tiene nada que ver. 
El problema pasa por donde comienza el riesgo de fibrilación, que es mayor con corriente alterna. El link que pasó Fogonazo es bastante completo.



erwinchicana dijo:


> ...alguien me explico con un ejemplo lo que podría pasar al recibir una descarga de corriente, así:
> supongamos un conductor cualquiera.
> en la corriente alterna, esta pasa por la paredes del conductor debido a su forma senoidal que tiene, en cambio en la continua pasa por el centro del conductor.
> esto hace que cuando a una persona le pasa corriente,si es alterna, le pasa por encima por así decirlo, pero si es continua te pasa por el centro de tu cuerpo haciéndolo mas peligroso.
> ...


Lo que te describió es el Efecto Pelicular, que a la frecuencia de red y con la mala conductividad del cuerpo humano no tiene *nada* que hacer.
El que te dijo eso sabía del tema tanto como yo de Ikebana .


----------



## sjuan (Jun 22, 2011)

pues a mi me explicaron así: digamos 100v ya sean continuo o alternos, ambas corriente forman un arco en el cuerpo y eso es lo que mata, pero en la alterna tan solo hay cuando mucho 50v y eso cuando mucho solo en los picos de la onda, en cambio en la continua si hay los 100v enteritos todo el tiempopara hacerte daño en el cuerpo


----------



## ZUNDACK (Jun 22, 2011)

Es mas peligrosa la corriente alterna en circunstancias mas comunes como son estar haciendo tierra o aveses sin aparentar hacer tierra podemos llegar a recibir descargas si es el caso alto voltaje de alterna,
en cambio la corriente directa si llegases a tocar las dos terminales de una bateria o un cargador no te pasaria nada, amenos claro que estes mojado hay si resibirias una descarga que aun siendo el voltaje menor de esa corriente directa a cualquiera de alterna y pasara por tu corazon alrededor de unos 50mA podria darte un paro, por eso se recomienda que al chacar voltajes utiliza la mano derecha devido a que si recibieras una descarga tendrias menos posibilidades de tener un parocardiaco por la posicion del corazon.  Solo conosco una persona que a muerto por eso y fue al descargar un Flyback con un desarmador en la mano IZQ....X_X      Cuidense...


----------



## pandacba (Jun 22, 2011)

sjuan dijo:


> pues a mi me explicaron así: digamos 100v ya sean continuo o alternos, ambas corriente forman un arco en el cuerpo y eso es lo que mata, pero en la alterna tan solo hay cuando mucho 50v y eso cuando mucho solo en los picos de la onda, en cambio en la continua si hay los 100v enteritos todo el tiempopara hacerte daño en el cuerpo


Arco en el cuerpo? quien dijo eso no sabe de que habla

Hay dos cosas, la corriente continua no puede atravesar ciertos sustratos, pero la alternan si....

Segundo, las ordenes con que se maneja el cerebro llamadas biofrecuencias son muy bajas, tanto que el sonido a muy baja frecuencia produce daño como una droga....
Y la corriente alterna precisamente encuentra un canal muy fácil a traves del sistema nervioso, y lo afecta con su ciclaje, por eso es capaz de paralizar organos y musculos


Por último si fuera asi, porque en la silla electrica no se utilza corriente continua?

Presisamente  por que la alterna encuentr en el cuerpo menos resistencia que la CC


Aprende a ser crítico y lee detenidamente lo que te indico fogonazo, eso que esta alli no es lo que le parece a la persona que lo escribio, habla de lo que pasa basado en estudios serios y no en opiniones


----------



## MrCarlos (Jun 23, 2011)

Hola a Todos

Creo que lo importante no es si es AC o DC. 
Supongo que sabemos qué es CORRIENTE ELECTRICA/ELECTRÓNICA.
No es masque el flujo de electrones de un lado hacia otro, no importa la dirección del flujo.
Lo que nos afectaría es precisamente ese movimiento de electrones atraves de nuestro cuerpo.
También depende de la magnitud de la corriente y por cual parte de nuestro cuerpo circule para que nos afecte en mucho o en poco. Puede además causarnos la muerte o daños irreversibles.

Por qué es el flujo de electrones lo que nos afecta ?.
Pues porque los electrones son algo que tiene dimensiones(Largo, Ancho, Grueso) y al cruzar nuestro cuerpo mueven nuestros electrones causando alteraciones que nos pueden dañar.

Vamos a suponer por un momento que nuestro cuerpo es una resistencia de X valor en Ohms (Rx).
Si le aplicamos un voltaje X (Vx) circulará una corriente X (Ix).
Manteniendo constante Rx y aumentando paulatinamente Vx la Ix irá aumentando cada vez más hasta que no soporte la corriente y se queme. Lo mismo pasa con el cuerpo humano.

Observen un detalle, no hemos mencionado que atraves de Rx hacemos circular una DC ó AC.
Si fuera AC habría momentos en que no circulara corriente por Rx. Además la corriente iría aumentando y disminuyendo de acuerdo al tipo de onda de la corriente.
Por lo tanto aquella Rx soportaría un poco de más corriente en AC que en DC.
Habría que efectuar una serie de cálculos para encontrar el valor RMS o VPP o Etc. Para descubrir si efectivamente Rx soporta un poco de más corriente en AC que En DC.

Volvamos a nuestro cuerpo humano; hay un efecto que sentimos cuando nos cruza una corriente eléctrica.
Sentimos más la AC que la DC.
Todo esto y más viene explicado en el documento que aparece en el enlace que adjuntó Fogonazo.
Este documento NO lo lean, por favor, mejor estúdienlo.

Mencionado por Fogonazo
http://www.monografias.com/trabajos10/riel/riel.shtml

Hay muchísima más información en la WEB, solo hay que indagar por ella.

saludos
a sus ordenes
PD: Olvidé el efecto pelicular, este se da en altas frecuencias solamente.


----------



## pandacba (Jun 23, 2011)

En estas cuestiones no se trata de lo que creamos o no, se trata de saber a ciencia cierta que y porque

Si cada uno va a poner lo que cree estamos listos esto no termina más, en esto hay cosas concretas, son o no son no hay vuelta de hoja.

La divagación en esto no lleva a nada positivo, por lo tanto es algo concreto y consiso y puntual y eso debe saberse y eso se ha obtenido de estudios serios por lo tanto, alli no cabe bajo ninguna condición el yo creo a mi me parece


----------



## wlopez (Jun 23, 2011)

Definiticamente alterna.....peligrosa...... ademas toma en cuenta que por lo general de VCD, trabajamos con 5, 12 o mucho 24...... ademas alterna siempre es 110, 120 o 220...entonces...si mas peligrosa alterna


----------



## sjuan (Jun 23, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Arco en el cuerpo? quien dijo eso no sabe de que habla
> 
> Hay dos cosas, la corriente continua no puede atravesar ciertos sustratos, pero la alternan si....
> 
> ...




bueno lo del arco lo dije yo y aunque esta mal el concepto cualquiera entiende a lo que me refiero pero no importa amor y paz

y pues bueno si si si la alterna es mas peligrosa por que por lo general cuando se usa es por que se necesitan altos voltajes y a ella se la puede elevar de una forma sencilla encambio con CC no es posible.

pero digamos a pesar de que con la CC se manejan bajos voltajes se de gente que ha muerto con CC y con solo 12v, pasando enegia de un carro a otro para que encienda y cuando son alcanzados por los bornes de la batería capun a mi primo lo tuvieron que hospitalizar un dia que le sucedio eso y quedo con medio cuerpo paralizado por casi 1/2 hora


PD: si la página esta en lo correcto y se hicieron estudios para llegar a sus conclusiones, pero me parece mas interesante seguir discutiendo y ver los puntos de vista de cada uno que dejar el hilo hay muerto.

saludos


----------

